# Come to Australia, where our spiders eat our snakes !



## townsvillepython (Feb 3, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]
An office receptionist got the shock of her life earlier this week when she found a 14cm long snake entangled in the web of a deadly spider. Tania Robertson, a receptionist at an electrical firm, came in to work on Tuesday and spotted the sight next to a desk in her office. The snake, which had obviously died from the spider's poisonous bite, was off the ground and caught up in the web.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Leon Lotz of the arachnology department at the National Museum said it was only the second time that he had heard of a snake getting caught in a spider's web. It is believed the snake got caught in the web on Monday night. But it did not take the spider long to bite it. A red mark on the snake's stomach was evidence of where the spider had started eating it.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Throughout Tuesday, the spider checked on her prey, but on Wednesday she rolled it up and started spinning a web around it. She also kept lifting it higher off the ground, while continually snacking on it. 
[/FONT]
*******************************************************************************
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]





1.jpg 





22..jpg 






33.jpg ​ 




44.jpg 





55.jpg 





66.jpg


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 3, 2010)

cant see the pics


----------



## townsvillepython (Feb 3, 2010)

ok i'll try again


----------



## euphorion (Feb 3, 2010)

quite old, interesting though hey?


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Feb 3, 2010)

Great photo set, happened in South Africa though, not Australia.

Info clipped from hoax-slayer.com.



> A series of unusual photographs depicting a small snake caught in a spider's web is currently circulating via email and has also been posted to numerous blogs and online forums. According to the description that accompanies the images, the spider's capture of the hapless reptile was first observed by receptionist Tania Robertson near a desk in her office.
> 
> Although some have questioned the authenticity of the photographs, they are in fact genuine. The description of the incident in the message is an abridged version of an article first published by South African online news outlet, News24 in February 2004. The article notes:
> _Bloemfontein - An office receptionist got the shock of her life earlier this week when she found a 14cm long Aurora house snake entangled in the web of a deadly spider._
> ...


----------



## townsvillepython (Feb 3, 2010)

here hope this works


----------



## JungleRob (Feb 3, 2010)

It's actually an Aurora House Snake in a Brown Button Spider's web, in South Africa, not Australia.

Great photos though.


----------



## JungleRob (Feb 3, 2010)

Haha - Echo, Echo, Echo!!!


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 3, 2010)

So is that an african type redback??? Well not quite a redback but redbutt...


----------



## JungleRob (Feb 3, 2010)

Button spider - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Latrodectus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Feb 3, 2010)

ahhh ok fair enough creepy looking things they are


----------



## bulionz (Feb 3, 2010)

isnt it a black widow spider

i seen a doco and it has an hourglass thingy


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 3, 2010)

poor snakey........... :-(


----------



## Snowman (Feb 3, 2010)

typical of the spam emails that go around of pictures with completely mad up details and information...


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 3, 2010)

Was it a ven snake ????


----------

